# Louis Alexander Rollo - 10/05/2008



## Louisa K

Baby Louis Alexander Rollo
Born: 10th May 2008 at 12.28pm
Labour: 5 1/2 hours
Weighed: 7lb 4oz 
Length: 49cm

I was admitted to hospital on Friday 9th due to my annoying high blood pressure and was told I would be monitored for 24 hours and induced in the morning if the delivery suite was quiet. Luckily I woke up at 7am with contractions coming every 10mins, they were pretty strong. I did try and explain to a midwife that I was in labour and I wanted to call my husband in, but I was told visiting didnt start until 10:30 (wtf) by the time I had got out of the bath at 8am they were coming every 5mins and were so painful I couldn't walk or talk, I was just bent over a CTG machine trying to breathe through each one.

I finally got examined and was 4cm dilated. I was taken straight to a delivery suite and was finally allowed to call my oh. I had some gas and air and straight away it made a massive difference, I felt so out of it, it was weird. Good stuff though !!

I stayed upright the whole time, mostly standing, my contractions were amazingly strong and coming every 3mins by about 11am so I started using a birthing ball which really helped. Then I started getting the urge to push, my body was just squeezing so hard and I just had to push which kind of felt better, but the midwife told me to try my hardest to blow out rather than push which was hard to do because my body was just squeezing on its own really.

She examined me and I was fully dilated by around 11:30 and I was finally allowed to push. They wanted me to wake up a bit so took the gas and air off of me which meant I didn't have anything for the pain now but it was to late. At this point I was on the bed and pushing, but I kept feeling him coming out then going back in, my midwife reassured me that with each push he was coming a little bit more, I couldnt believe it when my oh said "oh my god I can see his hair, there's loads" I was actually surprised he was that close to coming out!!

Things took a turn for the worse when they noticed the baby getting tired and his heart rate started to dip while I was having a contraction to push but would slowly go back to a normal rate between the contractions. There got a point where his heart rate dipped and it wasn't going back up so they had to press the emergency button to call for the doctor who would have to assist with forceps (sp?) which scared the hell out of me.The doc was held up and they gave me the option of being cut quickly to try and avoid the forceps, they told me I HAD to get him out with the next contraction.

I told them to cut me which they did at 12:26 and I didn't even feel it and with one more push his head came out at 12:27 and then the rest of his body flew out at 12:28 and he was put straight on my chest.He was all slimey and much bigger than I had expected. He screamed his little head off. I couldn't believe he was finally here, it was so amazing. I loved him instantly.

Heres some pictures of baby Louis:

https://photos-f.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v236/92/105/787650033/n787650033_2921597_2959.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v236/92/105/787650033/n787650033_2921596_2408.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v236/92/105/787650033/n787650033_2921599_4486.jpg

https://photos-g.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sf2p/v236/92/105/787650033/n787650033_2921598_4039.jpg


----------



## goldlion

What an amazing story Louisa! Sounds like you had a great birth and you handled it so well :) He's stunning! Congratulations


----------



## AquaDementia

aaaawww, he is beautiful louisa, so happy for you!!


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations! He is gorgeous and you did so well.


----------



## AppleBlossom

well done, he's beautiful =] x


----------



## charlottecco2

he is gorgeous, congratulations xx


----------



## lynz

congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## Samantha675

That is fantastic! He is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations :D hes so cute loads of hair too bless :D


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations mommy.He's perfect!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

You did brill :) He's beautiful x


----------



## Emmea12uk

congratulations! He is so beautiful! You did a fantastic job!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous and born on my bithday


----------



## Deise

he's gorgeous Louisa!!! Congrats!


----------



## vicky

aww congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## jocatolo

Congratulations on the birth of your LO, how cute is he!


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aaaww hes so tiny xxxxx congrates hunni xxx


----------



## bisbis

He's soooo cute..Congratulations!!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

What a gorgeous little boy.

Congrats 

xx


----------



## charveyron

What a cutie, he's so perfect, congratulations :blue:


----------



## luckyme225

congrats~ what a cutie!!


----------



## supernurse

Well done and big congratulations to you. He's a sweetie. xx


----------



## Linzi

He's beautiful, well done :)

xx


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is well cute xxx


----------



## sonny

He is absolutely gorgeous,you must be bursting with pride and welldone to you,you sound like you coped really well :hugs:
Enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## babe2ooo

awww so cute


----------



## BeckyBoo

Congratulations, he's gorgeous!


----------



## charberlolfie

congratulations


----------



## charberlolfie

congratulations


----------



## x-amy-x

he is beautiful, love the hair! Hope you're recovering well!

xxx


----------



## coz

:happydance: yay he is lovely hun, bet u cant stop looking at him can u xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Great birth story. He's a little stunner !! Well done you :hug:


----------



## sophie

Congratulations and well done Louise.
He is gorgeous.
xx


----------



## seattlemama

Louisa Im sorry it took me so long to come on and congratulate you!! Im so excited for you, he is such a cutie and look at all that hair! Im so glad you finally have your little one:happydance:


----------



## Lauz_1601

awwwwww makes me so broody he's such a cutie pie, congratulations hun xxxxxxx


----------



## CrystalBell

Many Congrs!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations!! hes gorgeous!


----------



## kadey

oh wow, i just read your story and i actualy have tears in my eyes. well done you !!!! what an amazing story :)
xxx


----------



## alyxzandra

Congrats! Lovely pics!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations hun, he is adorable


----------



## susiewusie

He's sooo cute congratulations he's a stunning xox


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww he is gorgeous. Congrats hunn


----------

